# Homevision - new phone/broadband/TV service provider



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

Looks interesting at face value:

www.homevision.ie

Unfortunately to avail of their 30 day trial I'd need to cancel my existing _UTV_ phone/broadband package and switch back if I did not stay with _Homevision_ and this is not a practicable option for me due to what I perceive as the risks involved when juggling service providers like this.


----------



## serotoninsid (4 Dec 2007)

Looks like they are only offering this product in Dublin? (at least they're line checker is confined to 01 numbers only).
€29/month for 2MB broadband is quite an improvement on the next best which i think is €37.50/month for 1MB (BT).  Depends on what contention ratio they use as regards what the quality of the product will be like.

Looks like its not available to me yet but even if it was, would be inclined to hold back and see how it pans out.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

serotoninsid said:


> Looks like they are only offering this product in Dublin? (at least they're line checker is confined to 01 numbers only).


Yes.


> €29/month for 2MB broadband is quite an improvement on the next best which i think is €37.50/month for 1MB (BT).  Depends on what contention ratio they use as regards what the quality of the product will be like.


And €29 includes line rental. They claim "no contention ratio" (like _Smart_?) but I never really understood if/how this was possible.


> Looks like its not available to me yet but even if it was, would be inclined to hold back and see how it pans out.


Yeah - that's what I'll have to do I guess. I'll keep an eye on the _boards.ie _broadband forum for first had reports.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Dec 2007)

Any chance this is Smart rebranded?  I heard they were relaunching recently.....


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

I don't think so - they [broken link removed]... And anyway _Smart _are owned by [broken link removed] while _Homevision _are owned by .


----------

